# I Don't Know What To Dooooooooo!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I've been pulling my hair out since I got home from VA, trying to figure out what I should do this year!! Monetary restrictions are making me choose between investing in the goats this year, or investing in the farm; but I don't know which one to choose!! :GAAH: 

Option #1 is investing in the goats. Buy the best stock I can afford (bloodlines that include Kastdemur's, Saada, Lakeshore, and others like that), and build a dairy parlor. This would put me at a spot next year that I would have breeding stock that I could sell at a very good price.

Option #2 is to go whole hog with the farm. I've been asked by three different people to farm their land, which gives me about 135 acres to work with!! On the land I would be running beef cattle (starting out with stocker calves that would be butchered this November), hogs, sheep, turkeys, meat chickens, laying chickens, rabbits, and my goats of course. This would all be started on a relatively small scale for the first year, with most likely only 3-5 calves, 3-5 hogs, 10 lambs, 100 laying hens, 50-75 turkeys, 300+ meat chickens, 350+ rabbits, and my goats. 

Starting the farm up however, involves getting a LGD, getting electric fencing up, and trips to the feed store. Which my dad will not be pleased with.

So those are my options, and I don't know which direction to go. I REALLY want to get the farm up and running, but my dad will flip if I tell him that I want to do it. Sticking with the goats this year may keep the peace somewhat, but I almost feel like I should go with the route that would get my own career going. I can't afford to do both, and I'm equally torn between the two!! 

Advice please?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

It sounds like you want to choose option 2 and start farming. I am a little confused -- is the farm your family's land or does it belong to the three people who want you to farm their land? If it's their land, they'd be the ones to put up the fencing, etc. 

I was so sorry to hear that the internship fell through -- but there must be something better on the horizon just waiting for you! Congrats on the Mother Earth job! Wonderful!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Sorry, it's a little confusing even to me! 

The land belongs to three different people. One plot is 100 acres, right across from our house; another plot is 30 acres, and is 10 minutes away; the last plot is 5 acres, and 30 minutes away. The folks on the two smaller acreages are willing to put up fencing and whatnot, but the owner of the 100 acres is staying out of everything. She just wants to see something done with her land, and is letting me use it without paying rent. The things that are making me hesitant are 1. My dad absolutely does not want me doing this. Even though it's all coming out of my own pocket, he won't have to help me with any part of it, and I'm the one taking all the risks, he is adamant that I throw the dream down the drain. 
And 2. Money. I'm tight on money right now, and I worry about falling short later in the season when everything's at its height. Grain prices are going through the roof this year, and stocker calves are almost $2.00 per lb. That price has never been heard of!! 

Sticking with the goats this year would be way less stressful all around, but I can't decide if I should take the plunge with the farm anyway, or back off for a year...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

HMM.... has your dad given you a reason that he doesn't want you doing this?
will the farming still be something you can start next year?
My advice (based on no experience whatsoever) would be to spend this year maintaining your goat herd.. maybe buying a few more to improve bloodlines and making small changes to things so that if you were to start farming next year you would be better off... better milking/butchering facilities....
I would also suggest getting a driving license/car or if you can't manage that a horse and buggy  something so you have transportation to and from the feed store. 

you could also start working with the folks that are ten minutes away (you could probably walk there which would leave your dad out of it) and work on building fences so you could be ready for livestock next year....

I dunno.. just some thoughts for you to ruminate on...
M.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh it's the same ol' reasons as it ever is.... The whole can o' worms...

Yes, I could pick up the farming next year, and it might make sense to do that, but meanwhile I'm afraid I'm going to go stir-crazy without a job that keeps me busy!! I'm afraid I'm one of the accursed folk who always has to be as busy as possible. I get grumpy if I feel like I'm doing nothing, or have no purpose... The goats will give me something to do, yes, but it won't be the same dawn-'til-dusk sort of work that farming would offer. I guess I got spoiled at Polyface; we worked 12 hours solid every day! I loved it! :laugh: 

The fencing really isn't a big deal. I'm just using 2 strands of electric wire, and a solar charger. Easy to put up; easy to take down. Costs less than $100. :wink: 

Driving license is being worked on! LOL. I'm trying to get that accomplished in the next month or so. It's definitely becoming a need for me, to be able to drive myself places! 

If I stick with the goats this year though, I will probably buy myself a pair of bottle baby wethers to train to do draft work; so that might keep me somewhat busy... LOL. 

But ugh, I hate this indecision!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

So it seems like you are saying that the people that are ten minutes away will buy the fencing themselves? how about just spending this time getting their place set up? could you bicycle over? do that part time so you'll be ready and get some babies to train and you should be fairly busy.... 
Does you dad have something else he wants you to do? 
anyway you could spend this year building the basic foundations of your castle and then when you make the leap you'll be ahead....
and if you just want some bottle babies to keep you busy.... they aren't that huge a financial investment are they? I guess a couple bags of milk replacer... the kids themselves would probably be about 10-15 dollars....

Anyway good luck! (especially with the drivers licesnse 
M.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I might head in the direction of the goats if it is going to keep peice with your family (assuming you live at home). Could you possibly take on a smaller plots to farm on? Are you going to have someone helping you with the farm? The amount of land you are looking to take on and the amount of animals seems like a huge undertaking for one person. Are their barns/equipment/etc already including with doing the farming?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> So it seems like you are saying that the people that are ten minutes away will buy the fencing themselves? how about just spending this time getting their place set up? could you bicycle over? do that part time so you'll be ready and get some babies to train and you should be fairly busy....
> Does you dad have something else he wants you to do?
> anyway you could spend this year building the basic foundations of your castle and then when you make the leap you'll be ahead....
> and if you just want some bottle babies to keep you busy.... they aren't that huge a financial investment are they? I guess a couple bags of milk replacer... the kids themselves would probably be about 10-15 dollars....
> ...


The folks ten minutes away have rudimentary fencing up, and that's pretty much what they offer. I'm not hugely interested in their land, seeing as I have 100 acres right across my street, but if I found I needed something, I could use theirs. 
No, my dad doesn't have anything else he wants me to do.



Maggie said:


> I think I might head in the direction of the goats if it is going to keep peice with your family (assuming you live at home). Could you possibly take on a smaller plots to farm on? Are you going to have someone helping you with the farm? The amount of land you are looking to take on and the amount of animals seems like a huge undertaking for one person. Are their barns/equipment/etc already including with doing the farming?


 The 100 acres is my best option, since I don't have to farm the entire thing. There's a nice 5 acre patch of open field that I had planned on starting with. It also has outbuildings: 2 barns, a sheep shed, chicken coop, hog pen/shelter, turkey coop, horse run-in.... They're all old buildings (at least 60 years) but they're sound. I was rambling around them this morning. This would all be done by myself, except for the folks on the 5 acre piece. They were more than willing to take care of whatever I put on their land. What I need is a good farm dog...

As I've sat here talking to myself (yes, I do that... LOL.) I think I've managed to create a compromise. I'll go ahead and stick with the goats this year, but farming wise I will increase my rabbit herd (seeing as I already have them), and buy myself 100 laying hens. That should be enough to make me feel like I'm doing something to attain my goal, but it won't be overwhelming.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that seems a good plan. especially considering you already have the buildings in place... if you work on your rabbits and chickens for now and get things ready for other animals you will be very busy 
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use the land right across from your house but not invest a lot of your money into it. Also make sure there is some sort of written agreement in place. It would really suck to put money into fencing even part of it buy animals to raise there then a week later have the owner tell you forget it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with most of the advice given so far. Because this decision could mean the difference between peace and war (with yourself as well as with your family), I just want to remind you to ask God what He wants you to do. His way is always the best way. And I don't mean His way is *kind of* the best way. I mean His way is the ONLY good way!
I'm praying for you. :hug:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I would use the land right across from your house but not invest a lot of your money into it. Also make sure there is some sort of written agreement in place. It would really suck to put money into fencing even part of it buy animals to raise there then a week later have the owner tell you forget it.


 :thumb:

And if I was you, my to-do list would include finding a sweet farmer husband...I highly reccomend it!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

All very good advice guys. :thumb: Thank you, and I will take heed!



Petersfamilyfarms said:


> And if I was you, my to-do list would include finding a sweet farmer husband...I highly reccomend it!


Do you know, that's the one thing that isn't on my list.... :laugh: I've got cattle, sheep, goats, hogs, chickens, turkeys, dogs, a big customer base, and lots of land on my list of goals to attain, but there's no husband on there! :ROFL: There seems to be a scarcity of that breed of guys, so I'm content to do it all alone. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Option #2 is to go whole hog with the farm. I've been asked by three different people to farm their land, which gives me about 135 acres to work with!! On the land I would be running beef cattle (starting out with stocker calves that would be butchered this November), hogs, sheep, turkeys, meat chickens, laying chickens, rabbits, and my goats of course. This would all be started on a relatively small scale for the first year, with most likely only 3-5 calves, 3-5 hogs, 10 lambs, 100 laying hens, 50-75 turkeys, 300+ meat chickens, 350+ rabbits, and my goats.


 I would go with option #2... it isn't to huge to start.... and.. as the years go by ...it gives you the option to grow...also.. later ...you can also seek the goat dream as well... when you start making good money...and develop a good system....go with your heart.... and remember ..the future is so important.... and it sounds like.. that is what you are seeking.... besides... think of it this way...if something goes wrong...you will have plenty to eat ...plus a variety pack to choose from.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Very good point.

What if I stick with goats/laying chickens/rabbits this spring and summer, and then in the fall I add in the calves and hogs? I'll have my license by then, so I would be able to independently care for the larger livestock. Plus, it would allow me to ease my way into it, rather than it being such a huge shock to the family. I can do turkeys and lambs next spring, when my customer base is more stable.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

My brother-in-law...

http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__user=1 ... 1176065813

JUST SAYIN' my rare breed husband has a single (almost) 20 year old little brother....
:slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ^Very good point.
> 
> What if I stick with goats/laying chickens/rabbits this spring and summer, and then in the fall I add in the calves and hogs? I'll have my license by then, so I would be able to independently care for the larger livestock. Plus, it would allow me to ease my way into it, rather than it being such a huge shock to the family. I can do turkeys and lambs next spring, when my customer base is more stable.


 There ya go...perfect :thumbup: ...that is a good way of thinking and it will benefit you better ...to ease into it and still have your goaties.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Petersfamilyfarms said:


> My brother-in-law...
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__user=1 ... 1176065813
> 
> ...


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: Oh my goodness, please not you too!!! I've actually had some ladies come up to me and ask if I've noticed their single son, or they'll point out a friend of their son's, who is still single. :doh: Nope, I'm content bein' single for now. So far, I've only met one guy who really caught my interest, but seeing as he's 2,000 miles away, I really doubt we'll ever meet again.


----------

